# Bangour Village hospital, scotland



## sammy39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Been here many a time but have recently seen pics from people who have gotten inside some of the buildings....Who has done this and what buildings are they? And how do you dodge security??!


----------



## lilli (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh dear... I have a feeling this wont end well when Krela sees it!


----------



## Swampy21 (Jan 14, 2009)

sammy39 said:


> Been here many a time but have recently seen pics from people who have gotten inside some of the buildings....Who has done this and what buildings are they? And how do you dodge security??!



1) lots of people from this forum and others have been into Bangour Village Hospital........
2) Most buildings, if not all on the site have been entered at some point or other
3) Cleverness and Stealth will get you out of most tricky situations


----------



## Urban Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been to Bangour twice, and been in a few buildings. I may be willing to help you. Though I have to make it clear to you, that if you are a Police officer I suffer from compulsive liar syndrome and I have no medication for this disability.


----------



## sammy39 (Jan 14, 2009)

lol..don't worry...iam not a police officer trying to catch anyone out...and sorry if iam not allowed to ask how to get into places...only new at this!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 14, 2009)

please read the The forum rules mate. Word of warning if you go up here and get caught inside anywhere you will be Charged there have been a lot of Damage and theft up here lately and there are some serious changes been floated about. get a couple of reports of your own up and perhaps some one will help until then Answer would be no !


----------



## foz101 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Urban Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah dude, as pincheck says, best to stick up some reports first, then people will usually offer to show you places. We can't be to careful, you never know who's watching and if your not careful your exploring fun will come to a very quick and unhappy end, sitting in a police station. Enjoy yourself, watch what you say, stick up some reports and enjoy the fun of exploring.


----------



## small_ant (Oct 31, 2009)

I tried to find it today but I couldn't  can you give me some directions? or just how its call on the map?


----------



## RichardB (Oct 31, 2009)

It's massive, you see it from the M8 on the right, just after Livingston and on the right as you travel towards Glasgow. I can't remember how to get to it though.

It's called Bangour, not Bangor btw- that might help with your search.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 31, 2009)

small_ant said:


> I tried to find it today but I couldn't  can you give me some directions? or just how its call on the map?



Mate,I just googled this and it threw up loads of info on this place ok...dont ask for directions on the open forum as its not allowed.


----------



## small_ant (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I know its not allowed But I tried to find it really I searched it on google maps but it shown me different location, later when I checked paper map I think I found it but I was there by bike, I was little tired, it was late and i had long way back to Edinburgh. But I'll go there again, and I hope I'll find it But I found different interesting place - report soon


----------



## james.s (Nov 6, 2009)

small_ant said:


> Well I know its not allowed But I tried to find it really I searched it on google maps but it shown me different location, later when I checked paper map I think I found it but I was there by bike, I was little tired, it was late and i had long way back to Edinburgh. But I'll go there again, and I hope I'll find it But I found different interesting place - report soon



Wink


----------

